# First picnic trial



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no advice, but sounds like fun!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Make friends and have fun.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There were so many dogs! I was shocked at how long it took to go through all those dogs. I was there about 5 hours for my girl to have 2 turns at 3 birds each. My puppy's breeder was there with her 3 dogs. She took 2 more hours and only had 4 turns. It was a long day. Does it normally take that long to get through all the dogs? I've been spoiled this winter getting out in small groups and having several turns in 2 hours. Large groups just take so much more time even at an organized event. How much time do you all plan for a hunt test or WC event?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> There were so many dogs! I was shocked at how long it took to go through all those dogs. I was there about 5 hours for my girl to have 2 turns at 3 birds each. My puppy's breeder was there with her 3 dogs. She took 2 more hours and only had 4 turns. It was a long day. Does it normally take that long to get through all the dogs? I've been spoiled this winter getting out in small groups and having several turns in 2 hours. Large groups just take so much more time even at an organized event. How much time do you all plan for a hunt test or WC event?


The few events I have been to started at 8 and ended between 2 to 4


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

When I go to a test I count on being there all day unless it is a limited entry WC.


----------

